# SHOPPING CART!!!



## SouthernEssence (Sep 19, 2008)

ARRRG!  I'm looking for a shopping cart software that's free.  One where the cart shows on my site instead of going to another site.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Deda (Sep 20, 2008)

I love zen cart.  

www.zencart.com


----------



## SouthernEssence (Sep 20, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I love zen cart.
> 
> www.zencart.com



I looked at that one but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Deda (Sep 20, 2008)

Think of it as the bones of a website, you add your own 'parts' customized the way you want.

It's PHP with some html.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out zen cart.  I use yahoo sitebuilder, can I use zen cart with yahoo sitebuilder?  I just can't figure this PHP stuff out!


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2008)

Im not familiar with Yahoo sitebuilder.  Is it part of your hosting service?


----------



## SouthernEssence (Sep 22, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Im not familiar with Yahoo sitebuilder.  Is it part of your hosting service?



I use yahoo web hosting and their site building tool is yahoo sitebuilder.
http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, thats kinda what Zencart is.  You would download the script, and then create the 'look' of your site using css.  The css would reference a template, one you purchased, downloaded free, or created yourself.  The template contains the images, for the website 'bones'. The product uploads along with categories and pricing are accessed through an admin control panel.  

You can see some shops that are live Here.  They will give you an idea of what ZenCart can look like.


----------



## garland68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I also use Zen Cart and you do have to be pretty well versed in coding CSS and PHP in order to get it where you want.  I am pretty well versed and it has taken me about two months to get my site up and the way I want it.  It is great because it is free and with Paypal it REALLY cheap!


----------



## starduster (Oct 15, 2008)

*Congo Cart*

I am working away slowly at setting up on Congo Cart.
Like you I really am comfortable with Geocities site builder and I have tried many.
Geocities Shop site bulider and hosting was expensively out of the question for me.
Congo Cart is first three months free and $5.oo month hosting.
The web Host owner Nathan seem spretty patient with slow learners like me and I hope to get up and going in a couple of weeks.
http://www.congocart.com/
You might like to try that.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting my website to look the way i want it due to lack of html knowledge and it's really frustrating me. What can I do?  I want it to look professional and eye catching but i don't know anything about html.
What are you supposed to do when you don't know how to build your website? I can't afford to have someone build it for me, although I wish I could. ....
When i received a wholesale order for the first time, the shipping was totally messed up and I had to manually calculate the total and do the shipping myself.  It doesn't look good to the customer and I don't want it happening again. How did everyone else build their site? Do you all know html??


----------



## Deda (Oct 30, 2008)

Zencart is a mix of HTML and PHP.  Maybe go to the library and find a book on basic web design, or see if your local CC has a class.


----------



## starduster (Oct 30, 2008)

*Tis hard*

Whoops, forget that last suggestion.I had so much trouble geting that site to work.A son of mine was visiting for a couple of days ,had a look at what I was trying to do and said that despite the fact that he has worked on computors all his life on web building he would find that system difficult and kindly offered to set me up on another hosting site called word press.He showed me how much easier that was to use than the other.
You did well to achieve what you have done .
Do you have a local comunity notice board where you go ask that question ?


----------



## Deda (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Tis hard*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Whoops, forget that last suggestion.I had so much trouble geting that site to work.A son of mine was visiting for a couple of days ,had a look at what I was trying to do and said that despite the fact that he has worked on computors all his life on web building he would find that system difficult and kindly offered to set me up on another hosting site called word press.He showed me how much easier that was to use than the other.
> You did well to achieve what you have done .
> Do you have a local comunity notice board where you go ask that question ?



I forgot that wordpress has a shopping cart module! Do you know if its PHP based like regular WP?


----------



## starduster (Oct 30, 2008)

*PHP*

Yes DeDa
I know so little and maybe I should keep it that way while my son is actually helping with this site.It's has been a long time coming. :wink: .
 I just went into control panel and it has a php configiuration button.  
I know that he found me a special price for Halloween


----------



## Deda (Oct 30, 2008)

I gotcha, Starduster!  I worked for years on the Citibank websites, what a mess!  I love playing with my own website, my biggest problem isn't the nuts and bolts, its the wrapping paper.  Like baking a great cake and frosting it with garbage!

Your starry, light and whimsical theme is pleasing and cohesive.  I just can't pin down my 'look'.


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2008)

I use RomanCart which is very easy to handle. No download needed, nothing to install. You simply add a code to your products. And it' free.
http://www.romancart.com


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 18, 2008)

*I use Yahoo! Small Business Webhosting*

I use Yahoo! Small Business Webhosting.

I've been using them for years. I don't know anything about PHP, CSS and very little html.

I've got the ecommerce package that has the shopping cart technology built into Sitebuilder. But it only works, if you have the ecommerce hosting plan.

And I use PayPal to process payments. I still can't figure out how to have the USPS shipping calculator work with my shopping cart/check out process though.

Right now, I have it set up to just do priority flat rate...whic most people like. But some really want to just use ground and have their shipping calculated exactly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jenn624 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Agora Cart, its easy and free. I design and host websites for a living, so I've tinkered with a lot of different shopping cart configurations, and I like it one best. It lets you use the USPS shipping calculator, too (as well as flat rate, or UPS, or local pick up, etc...) its features are really great considering its free.

For the Agora Cart, you do have to know how to FTP files, and have a server that allows you to do so. If you want to customize it you have to know a bit about html and css, but there also seem to be several pre-made template options on the site I linked to.


----------

